# Jenson - RSPCA rescue, adopted 14th April '12



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's Jenson, some of you have seen the pics already. RSPCA think he's about 3yo and possibly a British short hair.



















































Following posted 8th June


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Oooh he's beautiful !!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: he looks very much like a cat i had years ago called Frankie


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hes gorgeous. 
michelle x


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww he is so gorgeous I love the one of him asleep on back of couch with leg sticking out..My cat sits like that too sometimes.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww he's lovely!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I don't think he's a British Shorthair though, his nose and features are the wrong shape, but he might have some BSH in him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like he's fallen on his paws. whats his background?


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> looks like he's fallen on his paws. whats his background?


Hiya. All I was told is that his owner had died and he'd been put out on the street. A neighbour contacted the RSPCA about him. I don't know any more detail unfortunately, like how long he was on the street etc. Just want to make sure he's happy and content now.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

LucyLastic88 said:


> Hiya. All I was told is that his owner had died and he'd been put out on the street. A neighbour contacted the RSPCA about him. I don't know any more detail unfortunately, like how long he was on the street etc. Just want to make sure he's happy and content now.


What a story to tug at the heart strings! But he really has found a perfect forever home with you now, so a happy ending!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwww hes so beautiful glad he has a beautiful home with you


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

Lovely colour


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

BespokePetSupplies said:


> Lovely colour


Thank you 

Just added some extra pics to original message at top of thread These were taken in the last few days.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww how handsome is he,_


----------



## theheatherjane (Apr 30, 2012)

I love his Super Hero mask.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

theheatherjane said:


> I love his Super Hero mask.


I know! We did surf the web looking for masked super hero names but couldn't find a suitable one and then the F1 came on!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning boy, you can see how he has come on since you got him. He's looking great.:thumbup:


----------

